# Fender Question



## Sean (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm looking for a set of fenders for my pre-war westfield and wonder if any other makes are correct/ interchangable. 

I'm tryiing to figure out the columbia/westfield/pope connection as well as the cleveland welding makers, ect. 

Thanks.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 29, 2006)

Columbia bicycles are or were made in Westfield Mass. by the American Bicycle Trust headed by Col. Pope. Pope also made motorcycles and cars under the Pope name. if I'm not mistaken Pope was the holder of the selden Patent on automobiles that was finally broken by Henry Ford.


----------



## Sean (Jun 30, 2006)

So there isn't any interchangability with columbia?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm not very familiar with Columbia but a lot of the manufacturers bought thier fenders from other companies like Wald, MacCauley, etc., others made their own stuff. I just don't know.:o


----------



## Sean (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah I find it a bit confusing. I think I should have the peaked "gothic" style fenders but i'm not totally sure. I've seen a few pics of older Westfields/columbias and thats what looks like is on them. I also noticed that the tank that is on my bike is the same as an old Elgin and I think they had those fenders as well- though some of them mounted ofer the front fork. I'll have to look at my Bluebird later and compare...HA! Just kidding- I wish! 

I have the square fenders which I like but they don't seem to fit the frame I'll have to see. I'll post another pic soon as i've done a little work to it since the last pics. I'm still looking for a dropstand, clip and pedals then maybe I can at  least ride it!

Thanks again for your help I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 30, 2006)

As you can see I have a persons siren but can't for the life of me figure out how it mounts!!


----------



## MartyW (Jun 30, 2006)

*Elgin*

Here is a picture off nostalgic of an Elgin bubble tank that I now own that has the fenders that I think that you are talking about and they have been on all the other bubble tanks that I have seen from that time era also.




The front fender that went over the front fork came on the Elgin twin bar series,
The Robin, Bluebird and Skylark had fenders that were specific for each bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2006)

for the most part Elgins were made by 2 manufacturers. Columbia, and Murray Ohio. as I understand it it depended kinda on whether you lived on the east or west coast.


----------



## Sean (Jun 30, 2006)

That looks like it. That image is from a recent ebay auction-what a beauty that bike is.


----------



## sam (Jul 8, 2006)

Pope also built bicycles under the Pope name.


----------



## Miguello (Jul 15, 2006)

For what it's worth, I have a 55 Columbia and late 30's Elgin. The fenders from the Columbia bolted right onto the Elgin frame like it was made for it. Holes lined up and everything. I will take some pictures later when it gets light out. I think the stays came up a tiny bit short, though. So, those made need to be swapped with another set.


----------



## Miguello (Jul 15, 2006)

Here's the pics. I believe the Elgin is a 39. The Columbia the fenders came off of is a 55. There's no stay tab on the frame, so I was thinking of making a washer/tab out of 16ga. steel, to hold them. They're round peaked fenders as you can tell.


----------



## Sean (Jul 18, 2006)

Cool thanks!


----------

